# Brightness changes by itself



## mariol90 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been noticing that my Stratosphere will "flip" the brightness setting of the screen, so if I have it set to almost as low as it can go, it'll randomly change it to almost as high as it can go and leave it set to that. I bet if it's set in the middle, nothing will happen. "Power saving mode" has been enabled since a few days after getting the phone, and the brightness setting changing hasn't happened until very recently. Is there some other setting that causes this? I've always had automatic brightness disabled and I just disabled Power saving mode.


----------



## scur (Oct 9, 2011)

Mine hasn't done all that, but I noticed that when my battery gets low the brightness drops and the button lights don't come on anymore.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

The brightness will adjust depending upon what the screen is currently displaying. Mostly white screens will automatically dim, for example. Its to save battery because of how SAMOLED works. You can disable it somewhere if I recall correctly.

Edit: it is in fact Power Saving Mode so I assume you know how it works and that's what it _should_ be doing from what I can gather.


----------



## scur (Oct 9, 2011)

Also, if your finger gets close tot he upper right corner where the camera is, it will register a change in surrounding light and the brightness will change to compensate.


----------



## mariol90 (Jul 16, 2011)

scur said:


> Also, if your finger gets close tot he upper right corner where the camera is, it will register a change in surrounding light and the brightness will change to compensate.


even if automatic brightness is disabled? also in addition to the brightness dropping and the keyboard/button lights turning off with low battery, the camera is disabled. hooray. i remember my old dumbphones would do that.

i figured out how it changes, sort of. slide your finger left and right along the status bar at the top of the phone a few times. the brightness will change to max, and if you don't let go, you can adjust the brightness. all the way to the left is dim, and to the right is high. i don't know if this is some hidden thing samsung does or if it's a bug, but i can get my phone to do it consistently.
the light sensor isn't causing this either. the same thing works when you're in landscape.


----------

